# Tyco/AFX Body Mounting Solved!



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

I posted a thread a couple of weeks ago asking about mounting /lowering Tyco/AFX bodies. People gave a lot of innovative ideas. I tried a couple especially Hilltops mounting system. I'm just not handy enough to make it work for me. But Hellonwheels8 has little mounting pegs that fit AFX/G+ narrow and G3. They glue to the body, can be ground down to fit and pop right into the frame slots. Beautiful. Low tech, low cost, and even the "unhandy" (like me) can get great results. Oh and importantly they are low center of gravity and light weight. I'm going to do my fleet of AFX/Tyco. Don't flame me pix next week. mj


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

That is good information to know. Hellonwheels8 has lots of cool stuff. Have not bought anything from her yet. I am broke right now. I like her AFX Drag bodies and other bodies also.

Can't wait to see pics...posting them here I hope!

Bob...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Do they have a website? rr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Do they have a website? rr


Here you go RR,
www.hellonwheels8.com - website
There are things that aren't listed on the site........ like the body mounts.
I'm putting some on a Tyco 908 as we speak. mj


----------



## Slot Dawg (Feb 4, 2007)

You can reach Helen at [email protected] and she is a great gal to deal with. In addition to the Mounts CL is talking about I have also bought regular M/T mounts from her and they also work great.

Dawg


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Lately I have gotten a few "Master Modeler" Kits from Helen. Basicly the body has no mounts in it but included in the kit are plates for mounting to Tyco Pan, A/FX and SG+ Indy chassis. Allows me to set the body as I like on whichever chassis I choose. Helen and Bill do fantastic work, I have prob'ly two dozen bodies from them and have been to their shop. Great people.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Lately I have gotten a few "Master Modeler" Kits from Helen. Basicly the body has no mounts in it but included in the kit are plates for mounting to Tyco Pan, A/FX and SG+ Indy chassis. Allows me to set the body as I like on whichever chassis I choose. Helen and Bill do fantastic work, I have prob'ly two dozen bodies from them and have been to their shop. Great people.


I'm going to post some pix of the mounting system that i am using. Would you guys (if you have some) mind posting the M/T and Master Model mounting system so I (and others) can see them? I'd be much obliged. mj


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Got some tires...thanks for the link.*



[email protected] said:


> Here you go RR,
> www.hellonwheels8.com - website
> There are things that aren't listed on the site........ like the body mounts.
> I'm putting some on a Tyco 908 as we speak. mj


Thanks for the link City! Just ordered some white tires for my Tyco Pro cars....yes! Will get lots more stuff some day when $ money $ flow is better.

Bob...zilla


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Everybody,
I am trying to post pics of the Body Mounts. Hope it works!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Helen, is there one more system for attaching to the tyco pan chassis? mj


----------

